# Lots of Chatter!



## GuinevereBirds (Apr 26, 2015)

Hey guys!

So I have two cockatiels, both I bought from pet shops (yeah I know :/) 
The first I got was a boy that I named Conroy I then got a second female which I called Willow, when they got together at first Conroy got a little bald patch on the back of his head from willow, I got very concerned for my little guy but they now see to get on. 

As they have grown (I got them at months old) I have noticed that Willow…..is more of a Wilson, showing off his amazing vocal talent and his back for mimicry. Conroy on the other hand….isn't really doing anything male and I honestly think Conroy is a Connie :')

Wilson….is chirping everyday, mostly all day…it's starting to get on ym parents nerves and I have done everything that I can to stop the chirping, I have fresh food and water for them everyday, I moved their cage around I get them new toys but it won't stop the chirping. I get them out and play with them but Wilson doesn't really like humans, he hisses whenever I tell him to step-up. 

It's such a shame because Connie is such a lovely buggy bird but Wilson is loud and somewhat aggressive, I don't know what to do could I get some advice? How do I stop the chirping?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

You cant stop the chirping birds are supposed to chirp it looks like you didnt do much research on birds (Cockatiels) also you have to tame them in order for them to like you and not be scared of you.If I were you I would do more research.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes Brandon we all know birds chirp but if it's constant then there's probably something that can be done. Male birds do carry on a bit just generally, it's normal and not really something that can be helped much except for keeping them busy, it's one of the reasons I got females and even then they can be fairly loud.. well not so much loud but the noise can be constant for hours at a moderate level lol. But if it's screaming then that's another story. Is his "chirping" like whistling and chatter or is it like short cries and screams? A mix of both? 
If it is screaming, have you accidentally be reinforcing the behaviour? Like telling him to be quiet when he yells a lot or going over to the cage (aka giving him attention when he's loud).
Do you have foraging and shredding toys? He might be a bit bored if he doesn't have those kinds of toys, they're the best to hold their attention. 
You can try feeding him just before sunrise and just before sunset as these are the noisiest times and if he's busy eating then he won't yell so much. 
I've heard that they can be vocal (more so screaming) if they don't like their cage mate which might be a factor since you said they didn't always get along? 
How often are they out of thier cage? Many birds don't like being confined to their cage and being out of the cage doing things can distract them enough to keep them quieter.

Also, depending on his age his aggression might be hormonal. Is he tame?


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Chirping could be a sign of wanting more attention. They chirp at each other too. Its kind of a normal thing to expect with birds. I agree with tasheanne, you could be reinforcing the behavior with the wrong kind of attention. Out of cage time is definitely something they may need more of too. Hopefully you can work out something to help with it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

When I first got Rocko he was kept chirping for attention and I talked to him and he stopped and hes always busy doing something.Also I got another tiel Loki 2 weeks ago and he was doing the same thing only louder I didnt really do anything about it but I realised he does it when he wants to get out he runs up and down the cage and chirps my African grey also does this only she dosent chirp lol she never chirps only talks.


----------

